# Info on Edmonton



## chattertons (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi
My husband has been offered a job in Edmonton and we actually fly out on January 5th to check out the location etc before he accepts the job etc. We currently live in the UK and if we move will be bring out two sons, 5 and 1 years old with us. 
The location of my husbands job would be 116 Street NW Edmonton, Alberta T6H 5R8. 
So I am looking for anyones help really!!
Our trip is a flying visit of only 4 days so we need to be quite organised in locating an area to live and a school for our son. Can anyone advise me of where we should be looking???
Also based on your experiences what do we need to get sorted on our visit? If my husband takes the job we would look to move spring/ early summer time.

Thank you in advance.
Elyse


----------



## Lindavid6 (Nov 7, 2010)

Edmonton is an ok place, I lived there for years in the early 90's and still regularly go there on business. It's a spread out city and you cannot be without a car. The winters are cold and the summers can be very hot. I lived in 116 st and 109 Ave and the area then was fine then, although public transport is lacking although it is supposed to be expanded.

May I ask what your husband does as a job?

Message me if you need anymore info.


----------



## mountainman (Feb 3, 2010)

chattertons said:


> Hi
> My husband has been offered a job in Edmonton and we actually fly out on January 5th to check out the location etc before he accepts the job etc. We currently live in the UK and if we move will be bring out two sons, 5 and 1 years old with us.
> The location of my husbands job would be 116 Street NW Edmonton, Alberta T6H 5R8.
> So I am looking for anyones help really!!
> ...


Check REALTOR.ca - Welcome to get an idea of places to buy, or Edmonton Apartments For Rent | Edmonton Homes For Rent | Edmonton Rentals - RentFaster.ca for renting. There are some nice parks just north or south of the river, so places near those might be a place to start. Compared to many parts of Canada, Edmonton has quite a good public transportation system of busses and light rail.


----------



## chattertons (Jan 1, 2011)

Lindavid6 said:


> Edmonton is an ok place, I lived there for years in the early 90's and still regularly go there on business. It's a spread out city and you cannot be without a car. The winters are cold and the summers can be very hot. I lived in 116 st and 109 Ave and the area then was fine then, although public transport is lacking although it is supposed to be expanded.
> 
> May I ask what your husband does as a job?
> 
> Message me if you need anymore info.


Hi
Thank you for the information. My husband is a forensic toxicologist. We would plan to get cars and have looked mainly at areas outside of Edmonton that would better suit us as a family and my husband would commute to his place of work. 
Cheers
Elyse


----------



## MandyB (Jan 14, 2010)

*Edmonton area*



chattertons said:


> Hi
> My husband has been offered a job in Edmonton and we actually fly out on January 5th to check out the location etc before he accepts the job etc. We currently live in the UK and if we move will be bring out two sons, 5 and 1 years old with us.
> The location of my husbands job would be 116 Street NW Edmonton, Alberta T6H 5R8.
> So I am looking for anyones help really!!
> ...


The area around your husband's work is central Edmonton - a mixture of old & new properties. Depending on the cross avenue of his work (the city is maed on a grid) you have several mall's - Kingsway & Westmount, a short drive to the river valley - lovely for walks, drive across the river to the famous Whyte Avenue & Old Strathcona areas. Nearer to the 116 st are Oliver Square - stores & banks etc and Grant MacEwan Uni.
Schools are close by too so a good area to get you settled.
I wish you luck
MandyB


----------

